# Is this kitten male or female?



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

My friend has bought home a new kitten tonight. She was told it was one sex (not saying which as I don't want it to sway your thoughts) but she is 80% sure it's the opposite sex (only thought to check when she got it home). It makes no difference other than what to name it!


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

I would say boy... hope it is or i'll have pics of 3 kittens bottoms on here tomorrow


----------



## munchkinpie (Oct 20, 2011)

Male I would say


----------



## Cosmills (Oct 3, 2012)

Looks like a little boy to me


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I think it's a boy


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

To me it looks like a female but they are probably right.

Pretty sure thats more like a slit V female one than a male one


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

They were told boy so thank you for confirming it!


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

monkeybum said:


> They were told boy so thank you for confirming it!


still looks the same as my female cats Amy's and the others parts so still saying girl doesnt look close to what my mom's ginger boy has which is way lower compared to the anus.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

We have just watched a video on you tube and are now saying girl


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

monkeybum said:


> We have just watched a video on you tube and are now saying girl


You can always rub it with a cotton bud to see what sex it is and a boy usually has a circle not a slit


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

Way to close to the anus to be a boy, I'd say your friend has a wee little queen in the making there.


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

id go for male


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

To be fair id say female but im no expert!

Normally the oposite i say is right


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> Way to close to the anus to be a boy, I'd say your friend has a wee little queen in the making there.


nope girls parts are much closer than that.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

Poor little kitty. Nobody knows what it is


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

Looks like it has furry pompoms in the making if u ask me 

The kitten still looks very young and quite small, so he wouldn't look like an older boy yet anyway!!


----------



## merlin12 (Jun 24, 2011)

won´t it be nice to see it´s face too


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks female to me. Bits aren't far enough apart to be male. Tabby girls always have little pom poms above their vagina too.

Here's photos of my 10 week old kittens:
Male

















Female


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> Looks female to me. Bits aren't far enough apart to be male. Tabby girls always have little pom poms above their vagina too.


Yep my tabbies Amy and Amber have the two pom poms especially Amy which looks exactly like the pics of the kitten in OP


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Merenwenrago said:


> Yep my tabbies Amy and Amber have the two pom poms especially Amy which looks exactly like the pics of the kitten in OP


One of my queens has been judged as a boy on more than one occasion at shows, even after checking under the tail


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

spotty cats said:


> One of my queens has been judged as a boy on more than one occasion at shows, even after checking under the tail


Thats quite funny lol not too hard to see the difference between a circle and a slit


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

This one defo has everyone baffled seems its a 50/50 split


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

Maybe its a bit of both


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeybum said:


> Maybe its a bit of both


not unheard of!


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> This one defo has everyone baffled seems its a 50/50 split


Wouldnt it be lovely to start off as both then be able to choose our preference later?

When I was six I actually believed I could choose whether I would be a boy or girl when I grew up.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

I will only say which i think this kitten is if i can see a pretty photo.


----------



## petitsfilous (Jan 25, 2013)

I would say female...


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i thought female, its so hard to say unless you have another kitten to compare it with._


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _ its so hard to say unless you have another kitten to compare it with._


Its a shame if the OP was looking specifically for a boy and it is a girl but it helps knowing for sure when you are choosing a name. Could be a bit embarrassing for the kitten if it was given the wrong name lol


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

Luby Loo said:


> Its a shame if the OP was looking specifically for a boy and it is a girl but it helps knowing for sure when you are choosing a name. Could be a bit embarrassing for the kitten if it was given the wrong name lol


I chose Chloe thinking he was a girl since its hard to tell with a black cat unless you look close and turned out to be a boy when he grew up but still loved his name 

Least this one is easy to see what it is compared to a black cat


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Looks more like a slit. Would say its a girly.
Gosh, a bit too many bumholes so early in the morning!


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

That kitten is female I would say


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

I can see the slit but it looks still far apart to me wish I had the kitten here to look at


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

Check out this website on sexing kittens. Shows two kittens bums at different ages. I only came across it recently but thought it was excellent.

Sexing Kittens - tips and hints to determine the sex of your kitten or cat.


----------



## barrss13 (Mar 17, 2013)

i would say its female


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

I find it so much easier to tell when they are first born and there is no fluff to be seen and, of course, they are in the flesh!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spid said:


> I find it so much easier to tell when they are first born and there is no fluff to be seen and, of course, they are in the flesh!


yep agree with this very easy at birth


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

I would say female too. But I have been known to be wrong :blush:


----------



## Tigermoon (Apr 2, 2013)

spid said:


> I find it so much easier to tell when they are first born and there is no fluff to be seen and, of course, they are in the flesh!


Oh I agree, mind you I did come a cropper once. I had a very large kitten (biggest in the litter) and I was convinced it was male ... had to be. As the colour came in it looked really well marked and I thought "isn't it always the way that the males are the best marked in the litter". That kitten was 8 weeks old before I realised I'd made a mistake


----------



## karinaberry85 (May 9, 2013)

i think it looks like a male.


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

We need a poll to see who wins


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Where you based op?


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Tigermoon said:


> Oh I agree, mind you I did come a cropper once. I had a very large kitten (biggest in the litter) and I was convinced it was male ... had to be. As the colour came in it looked really well marked and I thought "isn't it always the way that the males are the best marked in the litter". That kitten was 8 weeks old before I realised I'd made a mistake


Mine was 10 weeks I think. I had to make the most horrid phone call to the lady who had bought him to take up residence in her fold as a stud ... to let her know he was actually a she :blush:

The be fair when she visited she didn't realise and neither did my vet :lol: Ooops!

She now resides with a very special couple  and is no worse off for her identity crisis and name change lol


----------



## Alaskacat (Aug 2, 2010)

I think girl. 

Mind you also been wrong, 19 weeks before mine was realised and had been vet checked twice. He kept being called Pixie but I had to change his registered name. 

Is someone going to pop round and check out the kitten in the flesh or we may never know for sure?

:wink5:


----------



## oliviarussian (Sep 2, 2010)

I have no idea but just have to say all this talk of Slits, Bumholes and PomPoms keeps making me laugh.....Oh, the indignity of it!!!!! :lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

I believe my friend is taking him/her to the vets for vaccinations on Thursday so hopefully the vet will clear it up! Failing that, who knows!


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

monkeybum said:


> I believe my friend is taking him/her to the vets for vaccinations on Thursday so hopefully the vet will clear it up! Failing that, who knows!


Reading some of these posts, even vets can get it wrong so I would tell your friend not to hold her breath


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Luby Loo said:


> Reading some of these posts, even vets can get it wrong so I would tell your friend not to hold her breath


Was just about to say vets are pants at sexing no better than pet shop staff at it,they arnt breeders so don't know a lot around breeding aspects you wound be better taking the kit to a breeder to nosy at that's why I asked where op was based,someone may have been able to pop round to check it for her.


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Must admit am enjoying the fact that there are mixed opinions about its' gender. Makes me feel less embarrassed to admit that at first glance I thought it was a boy, then closer look....oooh, not sure. The ano-genital distance looks like a boy, but the shape of the opening, more like a girl. It's anyones guess. Let us know what vet says....I am going to plump for...girl...


----------



## lynnenagle (Mar 15, 2013)

Tao2 said:


> Must admit am enjoying the fact that there are mixed opinions about its' gender. Makes me feel less embarrassed to admit that at first glance I thought it was a boy, then closer look....oooh, not sure. The ano-genital distance looks like a boy, but the shape of the opening, more like a girl. It's anyones guess. Let us know what vet says....I am going to plump for...girl...


Same here... took a better look and comparing it to my boys i'm changing to girl.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

I got my hands on IT as it's currently known as and I'm almost certain it's a slit, so girl?


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Roll on Thursday then we might here what the vet thinks it is.....no guarantee THEY are going to be right though.....is there?


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

This is a tricky one...the distance between bum and bits makes you think boy but then it most definitley looks like a slit which makes you think girl! 
I look forward to getting an answer! 
Just remind me...what did the breeder think it was?


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

Now that you have all become aquainted with his/her rear end, how about seeing him/her the other way around?


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

I think the OP friend was told it was a boy?


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

How cute. Its nice to put a face to a bum lol


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

Luby Loo said:


> I think the OP friend was told it was a boy?


Hmmm...yes I suppose if I was pushed I'd say boy.
Oh isn't he lovely....gorgeous!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

What colour is he he looks chocolate tabby might be the light though.


----------



## danniandnala (Aug 31, 2012)

Omg the himshes gorgeous xx love its colour xx


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Looks chocolate silver on my screen, very unusual for a mog to be that colour.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

He/she is mink colour with blue eyes


----------



## Tao2 (Sep 9, 2012)

Gorgeous kitten whatever the gender. Don't reckon those eyes are going to stay blue though.....


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Not much longer ....... Hopefully this time tomorrow we should know what IT is and put us all out of our misery


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Luby Loo said:


> Not much longer ....... Hopefully this time tomorrow we should know what IT is and put us all out of our misery


I will be stalking this thread until i find out ut:


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Me too ut:


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

She is gorgeous. x


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

I wouldn't have a clue, I got a male and female as I thought it was the vet who referred to them as toms. 

I would much prefer to have seen your kittens little face tbh. I still wouldn't be able to tell the sex I just a sucker for cute little kittens 

Aww I've seen him, what a little sweetie, so cute he could actually be a girl.


----------



## Lulu77 (Jan 21, 2013)

My money's on male.
We should open a book on it!


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

monkeybum said:


> He/she is mink colour with blue eyes


If he is mink then he should have aqua coloured eyes - what breed is he?

Pointed = blue eyes
Mink = aqua eyes
Sepia = green (apparently according to the genetics)


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Looks chocolate silver on my screen, very unusual for a mog to be that colour.


wont argue with that sc's defo your area!


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

what breed is he op?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I really thought it was a female, but the sex change fairy seems to come to our house quite regular when we have a litter.:blushing:


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

They bought IT as a moggy. He has a black stripy tail which you cant really see in the photos


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeybum said:


> They bought IT as a moggy. He has a black stripy tail which you cant really see in the photos


who told you he was mink then?The person who sold him you? Weird how a normal moggy owner would know colours like that,What were parents?


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

VERY VERY VERY unlikely to be a mink then - a chocolate tabby (possibly silver - would need to see more pics) is probably what he is - even in peds getting a mink is hit and miss and even when you know what genes they carry - for mink you need a colourpoint gene AND a burmese pointing gene - chances of that in the moggy world - virtually nil (not impossible but very difficult). Chances of chocolate much much more. Of course this could be a byb breeding peds when they shouldn't - how much did he cost? That's a clue.


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

we love bsh's said:


> who told you he was mink then?The person who sold him you? Weird how a normal moggy owner would know colours like that,What were parents?


I am only passing on what my friend was told. I dont think they were saying it was a breed, just what ITs colour reminded them of. I wouldnt have a clue myself what the parents were


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeybum said:


> I am only passing on what my friend was told. I dont think they were saying it was a breed, just what ITs colour reminded them of. I wouldnt have a clue myself what the parents were


Are right well lucky them its lovely.


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

we love bsh's said:


> wont argue with that sc's defo your area!


 Can be hard determining colour online, monitors show things differently, angles & lighting of the pics as well so, who knows

If you can get photos in natural light that's always best. The eyes look like they're changing away from the normal baby blue that kittens have


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

spotty cats said:


> Can be hard determining colour online, monitors show things differently, angles & lighting of the pics as well so, who knows
> 
> If you can get photos in natural light that's always best. The eyes look like they're changing away from the normal baby blue that kittens have


yeah I do agree with that especially if flash is used.


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

Waiting to find out


----------



## spid (Nov 4, 2008)

Blue eyes in cats go red with a flash, other colour flash greeny yellow. (How to tell a cp if you aren't sure)


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

The appointment is at 3:45. I'll be going with her, can't wait to find out! This is almost as exciting as finding out if your own baby is a boy or girl 

Whilst we wait, how about some name suggestions for either sex?


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

monkeybum said:


> The appointment is at 3:45. I'll be going with her, can't wait to find out! This is almost as exciting as finding out if your own baby is a boy or girl
> 
> Whilst we wait, how about some name suggestions for either sex?


I think misty (i looked at him/her and the name came in my head)


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

It's just gotta be "SnowBalls" coz I just know it's a girl kitten.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> It's just gotta be "SnowBalls" coz I just know it's a girl kitten.


i love that name


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Still waiting? I hoped we might have heard something by now


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

I know what kitty is. Do you want to know? Hmm? Shout up if you do


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

monkeybum said:


> I know what kitty is. Do you want to know? Hmm? Shout up if you do


come on woman spill


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

Yes please :d:d


----------



## Seventh stars (Apr 25, 2013)

I knew it female right?!


----------



## monkeybum (Mar 15, 2013)

We asked the vet, she said girl straight away. There was another vet behind her doing something so I said, can we have a second opinion purely because we've had some people say boy and some say girl. The second vet said definiately a girl and then a third person came over and said yep, it's a girl


----------



## Treaclesmum (Sep 26, 2011)

EDIT - I was asking what gender she turned out to be whilst the answer was being posted lol...  x

I do think she has a little girl's face


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Always easier in the flesh.


----------



## Luby Loo (Mar 5, 2011)

I bet your friend is over the moon now that she finally knows. I am so pleased for little kitty that she can now be herself lol


----------



## Hb-mini (May 20, 2009)

She has got a cutie little girly face! What's her name to be?


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Yeah.....Once again Catcoonz is right. :001_tt2:


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> Yeah.....Once again Catcoonz is right. :001_tt2:


grrrrrrrr!!


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

Shall i leave now. xx


----------



## Supasilvfoxy (Apr 6, 2013)

catcoonz said:


> Yeah.....Once again Catcoonz is right. :001_tt2:


An' me An' me.

Snowballs it is then?


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

Supasilvfoxy said:


> An' me An' me.
> 
> Snowballs it is then?


Double grrrrrrr :lol:


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

monkeybum said:


> We asked the vet, she said girl straight away. There was another vet behind her doing something so I said, can we have a second opinion purely because we've had some people say boy and some say girl. The second vet said definiately a girl and then a third person came over and said yep, it's a girl


yay got it right earned my badge 

Always remember circle = male and slit = female no matter the distance between the landmarks or markings those two points always tell what it is


----------



## Merenwenrago (Sep 5, 2010)

catcoonz said:


> Yeah.....Once again Catcoonz is right. :001_tt2:


Although I was the first to call it female and gave evidence too


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well i thought it was a girl as well but didn't say anything as i used to work in a pet shop and they can't sex kittens according to one poster  :lol: .. i must be a good one then


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> well i thought it was a girl as well but didn't say anything as i used to work in a pet shop and they can't sex kittens according to one poster  :lol: .. i must be a good one then


That would be me. How many times have you herd in the rodent section about petshops selling one of each sex mice etc and people ending up with babies.

They even sold me a female piggy and it was male .this is what I was going on.


----------



## catcoonz (Aug 4, 2012)

wlbsh..... dont worry hun, when libby has her babies you can sex them at newborn stage, its easier to tell then. xx


----------



## we love bsh's (Mar 28, 2011)

catcoonz said:


> wlbsh..... dont worry hun, when libby has her babies you can sex them at newborn stage, its easier to tell then. xx


Iv always sexed at birth and up to press never got it wrong yet


----------



## spotty cats (Jul 24, 2012)

Now can we get some good photos to properly see her colour please?


----------



## sharonbee (Aug 3, 2011)

I got it right too ... earned my badge too lol.

Looking forward to some pics, do you have a name yet?


----------



## koekemakranka (Aug 2, 2010)

Dang, we're good. Congrats on your girly-girl!:thumbsup:


----------

